# missing raccoon pup, please help



## diane014 (Feb 2, 2008)

http://a4.sphotos.ak.fbcdn.net/hphotos-ak-ash3/529203_415522068499264_1200690730_n.jpg%5B/IMG%5D


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

I don't understand what's happening here....I'm confused (but I have had some very strong pain killers!)


----------



## bbav (Oct 17, 2007)

From what i can make out from a couple of posts on facebook...The owner of a litter of pups left them with someone to look after who then sold them to L'n'D so they are try to trace the people that brought them.


----------



## diane014 (Feb 2, 2008)

this baby has now been found, thank you for the help


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

bbav said:


> From what i can make out from a couple of posts on facebook...The owner of a litter of pups left them with someone to look after who then sold them to L'n'D so they are try to trace the people that brought them.


This is what my friend said, but what seemed fishy to me is that I'm told L 'n' D take down the contact details of everyone that buys animals, and they must also have known the exact date rather than the very vague "30th June- 2nd July".....so wouldn't it have been easiest just to ask them?:hmm:


----------



## Jazzy B Bunny (Jun 21, 2007)

Glad its been found, although I thought shops have to take down the names and adresses of people they sell animals to?


----------



## adamntitch (Jun 17, 2007)

confusing but makes lnd look like there selling stolen animals


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Mmmm, pet shops should be recording where they get animals from, & where they are sold to........ :whistling2:


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> Mmmm, pet shops should be recording where they get animals from, & where they are sold to........ :whistling2:


L n D do though.....that's why this whole thing seems a bit fishy.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

mrcriss said:


> L n D do though.....that's why this whole thing seems a bit fishy.


Mmm, personally I don't like pet shops that wing-clip baby parrots, so maybe their ethics are lax on other issues....


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> Mmm, personally I don't like pet shops that wing-clip baby parrots, so maybe their ethics are lax on other issues....


Oh I dunno owt about that.....I've only been once. Just going on what's been said on other forums about this situation and some friends that know them


----------



## Samiwolton (Jul 10, 2011)

Lnd sold one more pup after being told they were stolen, then said they had no details for the person that brought it ( after advertising it was missing the person that brought it came forward) also LnD said they were never going to give the pups back because it was the morally correct thing to do, as it would make them lose money


----------



## mrcriss (Nov 2, 2010)

See? Fishy fishy fishy 

So that's one viewpoint. But if there's one cliche that I always stand by, it's that every story has 2 sides. I should also like to hear what L n D have to say about it, but no statement has been forthcoming.:hmm:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

mrcriss said:


> See? Fishy fishy fishy
> 
> So that's one viewpoint. But if there's one cliche that I always stand by, it's that *every story has 2 sides*. I should also like to hear what L n D have to say about it, but no statement has been forthcoming.:hmm:



Three sides..

Side A, Side B and the truth


----------



## leaping-lizards (Apr 1, 2006)

Most good pet shops will record who animals are sold to. But this is not a requirement by law.
With exception Puppies,kittens, Psittacines and dwa. I would suggest it is good practice to record all sales. But I would say handing out this information to a third party can open up a whole can of worms. Data protection etc.


----------



## charlesthompson (Feb 11, 2006)

if indeed they did sell them with full knowledge of them being stolen i find that totally repugnant and quite simply baffling. if this has happened as stated then it flies in the face of all the hard work newman, brooks etc etc etc have done to protect and promote the hobby. theres nothing quite as nasty as a kick in the nuts from one of your own. 

but if you were gonna shift shady goods would you leave a paper trail?


----------



## Samiwolton (Jul 10, 2011)

yes there is always two sides to the story, and I know the full story from one side, and I know that LnD were also on the receiving end of the con-artist, but I actually sure the comments that Luke and Daniel wrote about not giving the pups back because they would lose out on money even though they knew it was the right thing to do,

In the case of keeping a register of customers, and it only actually being a requirement by law if it is puppies, kittens etc. as they are raccoon dog puppies, would that not fall under this? Im not sure as they are an exotic but it was just a thought

Anyway at least they have all been accounted for now, that's the main thing


----------



## Samiwolton (Jul 10, 2011)

Saw not sure, stupid me typing to quickly when I'm tired


----------

